

Ask HN: Whats your reporting pipeline? - ratpik

1) How do you use reporting on top of analytics and create a pipeline to generate reports that can be exported to different formats and emailed.
2) Any relevant SAAS providers
3) Is Jasper a good fit for use in a python/ruby/javascript stack?
======
ultimoo
I have used splunkstorm.com which is a SaaS and that can allow you to generate
distributable reports.

